# r/wallstreetbets



## JuiceTrain (Jan 28, 2021)

Has anyone heard about whats been going on with the stock market lately and how some people from reddit made a huge comeup together by investing in gamestop.

I was thinking that gamestop rise is gonna be on the decline missed out on that bubble...was a $20 begging of January and soared to over $350 within the past few days before all these brokerage sites pretty much banned the purchase of it because Wallstreet was getting fukD by the average Joe 

I was thinking of hoping on the trend and investing in one their future projects like AMC, Nokia, or w/e they're talking about

What's your guy's opinion on this?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 28, 2021)

Gonna PM mugzy to see whats his take on things
I believe he has another forum for stocks if I remember correctly


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 28, 2021)

Dont invest in the market if u dont understand how markets work, leave that to the pros....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 28, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Dont invest in the market if u dont understand how markets work, leave that to the pros....



Shxt man, I didn't know anything about construction or the industry when I 1st started...but somehow I became good enough to become capable of being a foreman

Everybody starts somewhere.....seeing another man with no knowledge or background in the area easily make bing bank just by following a trend is way more than enough motivation to do the same


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 28, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Dont invest in the market if u dont understand how markets work, leave that to the pros....


Yes leave the redditors who are professionals at losing their money do their job. Jk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 28, 2021)

I've been following wallstreetbets for years. Those guys are hilarious. 

It's basically just a ton of retail investors took on some hedge funds in a short squeeze and won, and everyone is freaking out now because it is usually the hedge funds bullying the retails, and they want to maintain that status quo.


----------



## DF (Jan 28, 2021)

Blows my mind that Game Stop would be $350 a share.  Are people still buying games or are the DL’d?  Lol sounds like the forum was hyping the stock to me IDK.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 28, 2021)

DF said:


> Blows my mind that Game Stop would be $350 a share.  Are people still buying games or are the DL’d?  Lol sounds like the forum was hyping the stock to me IDK.



That's the crazy part...gamestop was legit dead lolol
People download there games and even with the new systems coming out they're getting elsewhere...ebay, bestbuy, target etc

I don't even know how gamestop still has brick stores 
It literally was living on a IV deathbed but now has a full robot body with a loaded arsenal lol


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 28, 2021)

From my understanding a bunch of guys tried to short it and the reddit dudes drove the stock up...Robinhood even went so far as to block trading but were beat in court. This is why shorting stocks is a gamble...these hedge funds got exactly what they deserved


----------



## DF (Jan 29, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've been following wallstreetbets for years. Those guys are hilarious.
> 
> It's basically just a ton of retail investors took on some hedge funds in a short squeeze and won, and everyone is freaking out now because it is usually the hedge funds bullying the retails, and they want to maintain that status quo.



I just read up on it & you’re  correct.  They are out to give the big hedge funds a good Fukn.  I don’t see this being very good for the market.  Run away!! Lol


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

I've been hearing that other hedge funds were part of the short squeeze, it wasn't just retail investors. Which makes sense, giving the amount of money it must've required to pull it off.

Pretty sure it's illegal though. The SEC is looking into it from what I heard.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 29, 2021)

Ameritrade and others stopped all buys on certain stocks today. Koss, amc theaters, nokia and bed bath and beyond as well.

I would t touch any of them with a 10ft pole. You are already too late at this point.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 29, 2021)

The Tater said:


> I would t touch any of them with a 10ft pole. You are already too late at this point.



That's what I'm thinking, I was looking into a brokerage account but it seems most of em put a halt to those specific stocks involving reddit

I haven't seen anything about fidelity but I know schawb and TD has


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 29, 2021)

You’re better off buying agricultural property.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> That's what I'm thinking, I was looking into a brokerage account but it seems most of em put a halt to those specific stocks involving reddit
> 
> I haven't seen anything about fidelity but I know schawb and TD has



I like Etrade. I don't think they halted anything, didn't check though.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 29, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> That's what I'm thinking, I was looking into a brokerage account but it seems most of em put a halt to those specific stocks involving reddit
> 
> I haven't seen anything about fidelity but I know schawb and TD has



i trade with fidelity and it appeared that there weren’t any restrictions but I’m not buying any of those. It is interesting to watch all of this unfold.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I've been hearing that other hedge funds were part of the short squeeze, it wasn't just retail investors. Which makes sense, giving the amount of money it must've required to pull it off.
> 
> Pretty sure it's illegal though. The SEC is looking into it from what I heard.



This is very believable, and WSB has been on the radar for the past year since they started getting mentions on cnbc, so a lot of big players in the industry follow them now. If I was a money manager, I'd be following them. I bought some palantir the other day because they have been hyping it up.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 29, 2021)

According to the wolf the people blocking the trades are sore losers amd can't stand the regular guy beating them


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2021)

It's a company (GME) that is probably going to go bankrupt sonner than later, so all this has to unwind eventually. Good luck with that.

And yeah Mugzy probably already made a cool mil off this one LOL.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You’re better off buying agricultural property.



That cost way more money to invest in

Shxt if I could invest 1k in a stock and have that shxt blow up to 6 figures Id be happy....that's a gamble I'd be willing to take

And I hate gambling but everything thats been going on is VERY enticing


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 29, 2021)

I honestly don't know how any of that works, but it caught the attention of the bloke in my firm we call 'The Machine' who does all the company's bidding & pricing (he's got multiple PhDs and the bosses all follow his recommendations without question). 

He said tomorrow there will be blood in the streets, something about shares coming due. He was having a laugh at all of this and explained it to a few of us by saying "Its what the hedge funds do all the time, its just this time its being done to them".


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I've been hearing that other hedge funds were part of the short squeeze, it wasn't just retail investors. Which makes sense, giving the amount of money it must've required to pull it off.
> 
> Pretty sure it's illegal though. The SEC is looking into it from what I heard.



A lot of people made some big money hedge funds lost a bunch of money a bunch. But your right someone big was behind this 100% and this was a long play they prob had this stock since it was at $5 and cashed out when it was over $300.

A lot of illegal shit was done by tech companies and Robin Hood and other sites. On cash app you can’t even search the game stop stock they completely took it off the app. This just opened the curtains to see what really is going on and what they can do which is crazy buying the stock was blocked so they crash it on purpose tomorrow suppose to get back to normal but word is they all got out their shorts today. 



upload image online


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You’re better off buying agricultural property.



Bill gates bought all that up already lol


----------



## Trump (Jan 29, 2021)

So buy or not without the jargon


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 29, 2021)

I wish I bought Tesla and Boeing when covid hit back in March.  They’re shares were both selling around $70-90/share.  Now Boeing has more than tripled and Tesla is up about 700%.  Makes me sick.


----------



## DF (Jan 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> So buy or not without the jargon


Unless they go to an all digital platform and supply all game DL’s for Sony,  Microsoft and Nintendo.  No,  Game Stop is not worth $350.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 29, 2021)

Created an account with fidelity but it's having an error linking my bank account online

Apparently I'm gonna have to go to a branch or fill out some paperwork and mail it in

Looks like this is gonna be a weeks process 

All this just for some tendies lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2021)

trump said:


> so buy or not without the jargon



not.......


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Created an account with fidelity but it's having an error linking my bank account online
> 
> Apparently I'm gonna have to go to a branch or fill out some paperwork and mail it in
> 
> ...



Lol you will get your tendies juice :32 (1):


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 29, 2021)

DF said:


> Unless they go to an all digital platform and supply all game DL’s for Sony,  Microsoft and Nintendo.  No,  Game Stop is not worth $350.



Yea it's too late to buy into gamestop

I'd look into their next project....it's gonna be awhile before they move on because they're doin damge to industry now but even it sitting at 193 is way to high...atleast for my blood

They're talking about 500-1k a share but I don't see that happening 
That parts just a pipe dream


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 29, 2021)

Was supposed to be AMC Theatres and Bed Bath and Beyond next. 

But now with the investigation who knows.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Bill gates bought all that up already lol



The Chinese are. They don't want our bonds anymore, they know our paper is worthless.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> So buy or not without the jargon



Absolutely not.

They're playing a game right now that we don't have the rules too. You'll be left as a bag holder.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The Chinese are. They don't want our bonds anymore, they know our paper is worthless.



All that being said, our ability to consume goods is what is important to them. None of the currencies are backed by tangible assets. It’s all an illusion tied to a country’s ability to purchase and consume good. China has smartened up and started raising the standard of living in their country because they recognize this. 

Of of course this all just my opinion. Bottom line, if you choose to jump in on this reddit action, be prepared for either outcome.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

The Tater said:


> All that being said, our ability to consume goods is what is important to them. None of the currencies are backed by tangible assets. It’s all an illusion tied to a country’s ability to purchase and consume good. China has smartened up and started raising the standard of living in their country because they recognize this.
> 
> Of of course this all just my opinion. Bottom line, if you choose to jump in on this reddit action, be prepared for either outcome.



But will we be able to pay for the goods when we're not the reserve currency, and we can't just print money like we've been doing? When nobody wants our dollars anymore, it all comes crashing down.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But will we be able to pay for the goods when we're not the reserve currency, and we can't just print money like we've been doing? When nobody wants our dollars anymore, it all comes crashing down.



we still have leverage because of that illusion I was discussing but you are correct, if the dollar wasn’t the reserve currency, we would be in more trouble. Every actor manipulates their currency in different ways. We use the federal reserve, mercantilist like China use illegal dumping but it has the same effect on the value. at the end of the day you can’t discount the spending power of the US, relative to other countries.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

The Tater said:


> we still have leverage because of that illusion I was discussing but you are correct, if the dollar wasn’t the reserve currency, we would be in more trouble. Every actor manipulates their currency in different ways. We use the federal reserve, mercantilist like China use illegal dumping but it has the same effect on the value. at the end of the day you can’t discount the spending power of the US, relative to other countries.



Yes, we're running up the credit card spending money we don't have. How long will they keep increasing our credit limit? The bill always comes due.

There's no way we can pay it all back, so what they'll do is just print more money. Problem is the massive inflation that will result. Prices of goods skyrocket, our savings become almost worthless. But the bills get paid. The inflation tax.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yes, we're running up the credit card spending money we don't have. How long will they keep increasing our credit limit? The bill always comes due.
> 
> There's no way we can pay it all back, so what they'll do is just print more money. Problem is the massive inflation that will result. Prices of goods skyrocket, our savings become almost worthless. But the bills get paid. The inflation tax.


 Inflation is a healthy part of any economy. Its very normal to print out tons of money when needed, thats how government makes alot of its revenue.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Inflation is a healthy part of any economy. Its very normal to print out tons of money when needed, thats how government makes alot of its revenue.



Really Jack? Explain to me why inflation is a good thing. 

Isn't the normal thing for prices to DECREASE as production scale increases? As manufacturing gets more efficient? 

That's just price inflation. What about money supply inflation? How is it a good thing to just create money out of thin air, with no goods or services creation attached to it? If it was really a good thing Jack, wouldn't more be better? Why not just give everyone a million dollars? Just print it.

It's not the gov't creating revenue, it's the gov't creating debt. I go to work, create value for my company, and I'm paid accordingly. That's my revenue, money earned, to spend on other goods and services. Now if I don't go to work, just buy crap on my credit card, I'm creating debt. I didn't add anything, I just took out.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 29, 2021)

While you're all out here laughing at this, just remember this is making some people who own private jets really sad.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Inflation is a healthy part of any economy. Its very normal to print out tons of money when needed, thats how government makes alot of its revenue.



You need to pay better attention in social studies class my guy..


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> You need to pay better attention in social studies class my guy..



He's still a kid. He probably thinks free college for all is actually "free". :32 (17):


----------



## mugzy (Jan 29, 2021)

I will be honest I did make money on GME. I'm almost all out now. CCL, JETS and WFC are good stocks with room to run as the economy recovers.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I will be honest I did make money on GME. I'm almost all out now. CCL, JETS and WFC are good stocks with room to run as the economy recovers.



I'm already in on JETS and NCLH. I was torn between CCL and Norwegian. What made you choose Carnival, just because they're the biggest?


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Really Jack? Explain to me why inflation is a good thing.
> 
> Isn't the normal thing for prices to DECREASE as production scale increases? As manufacturing gets more efficient?
> 
> ...


Its been happening all your life, why do you think the dollar is a standard value?

There is a constant deflation of currency, so the governments inflates it to keep the value stable. 

In times of crisis a common strategy is to lean on the inflation of your currency. Every other country in the world is doing this. 

Heres a good video on it


----------



## mugzy (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm already in on JETS and NCLH. I was torn between CCL and Norwegian. What made you choose Carnival, just because they're the biggest?



I have both. CCL hasn't recovered as well as NCLH so I have more as I believe it will.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Its been happening all your life, why do you think the dollar is a standard value?
> 
> There is a constant deflation of currency, so the governments inflates it to keep the value stable.
> 
> ...



The $USD became the world's reserve currency because our economy was the largest. It won't always be that way. 

A deflation of currency means there's less supply which would drive up the value because demand for it would rise. Inflation causes a currency's value to drop(see Venezuela). So you have that completely backwards. 

And just because something is common, doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The $USD became the world's reserve currency because our economy was the largest. It won't always be that way.
> 
> A deflation of currency means there's less supply which would drive up the value because demand for it would rise. Inflation causes a currency's value to drop(see Venezuela). So you have that completely backwards.
> 
> And just because something is common, doesn't mean it's good.


 The economy is growing everyday, so it makes sense more money is put into circulation. 

The continuing growth of our economy allows the government to constantly print money without a net increase in inflation. 

Temporary inflation is not a problem, our economy's growth will make up for it. So after covid is over we will lay off printing money for a while. 

You are talking in extremes, a government can increase inflation in moderation. 


I think your using "good" as in whats good for the consumer like you (part of the picture), and Im using "good" as describing the health of national economies. (bigger part of the picture)


----------



## Jin (Jan 29, 2021)

For those, like me, who might need an explanation on what’s going on. Ben Shapiro educates you. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xszj1flDxl0


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> The economy is growing everyday, so it makes sense more money is put into circulation.
> 
> The continuing growth of our economy allows the government to constantly print money without a net increase in inflation.
> 
> ...



Tell me again how great our economy is Jack. $27+ trillion in debt...and climbing rapidly with no end in sight. More than our GDP. 

https://usdebtclock.org/


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 29, 2021)

GME: opened @193 and went to 354
Lucky diamond handed bastards


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 29, 2021)

One great big house of cards.....


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> One great big house of cards.....



Whoever bought at $483 yesterday must be shitting his pants! 

I'll just sell it when it gets back to even!!! :32 (18):


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Tell me again how great our economy is Jack. $27+ trillion in debt...and climbing rapidly with no end in sight. More than our GDP.
> 
> https://usdebtclock.org/


 I think the economy is going in a awful direction, but nothing that cant be fixed. 

The US economy is too big to fail, thats why so many countries are willing to loan us money.

I think covid is destroying this country, and its made out way worse than it is. There is no excuse why the economy cant go back to how it was. 

My point is that purposeful inflation is just a tool in your national economics toolbox.   

Its not a bad thing when done in moderation, it has a purpose.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 29, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> One great big house of cards.....



It really is. This is a huge short squeeze combined with a gamma squeeze and has happened before like with Volkswagen in 2008.

What happened is before this all started, hedge funds were short on the stock. They were betting the stock would decline in price and looking to profit off the failing business by selling borrowed shares with a commitment to buy them back at a lower price down the road. Those hedge funds got greedy and short sold more stock than was actually available putting them into a hugely risky scenario.

u/Deep****ingValue out 50K into GME when he looked at the numbers and realized what could happen. He started turning profit on that 50K and other people started to jump on board.

Eventually, the stock gained so much buying volume that the available supply of stock liquidity dried right up. The holders of GME stock found them in a position where they could literally name their price and because they have all the stock, they will get it. Hedge funds that were still short are required to buy that stock back at some point so the holders of GME have them by the balls. Whoever let the hedge funds borrow the stock to short sell can call them on to cover which will then force them to buy the stock back at whatever market price it's at. 

Thats why Robinhood and the others shut down trading of GME in order to try to manipulate the market into panic selling. 

GME will normalize shortly.

My favorite thing about all this is that whiny bitch billionaire hedge fund manager going on the news complaining that this isn't fair and how he feels like the wealthy are being attacked. Cry my a river bitch boy, get ****ed.

These assholes on wall street are all about deregulation and maximizing ROI but the minute common folk start cutting into their billions, now suddenly we need regulation.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> The US economy is too big to fail, thats why so many countries are willing to loan us money.
> .



But they're not Jack. Foreign countries, including China, are CUTTING their US debt. 

So who is buying all the treasuries? The Federal Reserve. And how do they do that? They monetize it by printing money. Living large on the credit card.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 29, 2021)

DF said:


> Blows my mind that Game Stop would be $350 a share.  Are people still buying games or are the DL’d?  Lol sounds like the forum was hyping the stock to me IDK.



It's the law of supply and demand when it comes to hedge funds shorting a stock.  When hedge funds short, they are gambling hoping to profit on the stock further declining in price.  When the average Joe caught on, you know, because they like the stock, that dried up the supply of available stock, therefore driving the price up.  Simple economics...


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But they're not Jack. Foreign countries, including China, are CUTTING their US debt.
> 
> So who is buying all the treasuries? The Federal Reserve. And how do they do that? They monetize it by printing money. Living large on the credit card.


The government is relying too heavily on inflation and debt to get through corona. 

But the implications of the u.s economy collapsing are too big to let happen. 

This will destroy the system created by globalization. China will starve without imports of American rice, wheat, and soy.

All economies will be effected by it, like a giant earthquake. Shaking until the entire house collapses in on itself.  

This is why we cant fail, maybe we will have a economic depression but not a collapse.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I think the economy is going in a awful direction, but nothing that cant be fixed.
> 
> The US economy is too big to fail, thats why so many countries are willing to loan us money.
> 
> ...


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Disagree with both statements.  The US economy is not too big to fail and it wasn't the virus it was the government response to the virus.  Without getting into a political discussion, the economy will recover to the extent that the government is willing to let it recover.  So far we're moving at light speed in the wrong direction for that, IMO.


I agree with both of your points. The governments reaction is bad  for the economy and might lead us into a economic depression. 

But the economy will not come to the point of collapse. This is because of our integration into a world economy. If we fail we bring everyone down with us. 

I do love the topic of economic globalization, Id love to have a discussion on that. Its purpose was to intertwine the economies of major nations, making it impossible to wage another world war.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> China will starve without imports of American rice, wheat, and soy.
> .



You have it backwards again Jack. The dollar collapsing will make those goods CHEAPER for China to buy.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You have it backwards again Jack. The dollar collapsing will make those goods CHEAPER for China to buy.


 I guess I just don't understand what you are saying over text. 

If the dollar collapses why would American farmers work? Then the food exports stop, and Chinese starve


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I guess I just don't understand what you are saying over text.
> 
> If the dollar collapses why would American farmers work? Then the food exports stop, and Chinese starve



The same reason farmers all over the world work, eat or starve.

I'm not talking a complete collapse though, more like 1980's inflation.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The same reason farmers all over the world work, eat or starve.
> 
> I'm not talking a complete collapse though, more like 1980's inflation.


I understand what your saying, Im just saying a American will negatively effect every country. Just like the 2009 recession effected other countries.


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I understand what your saying, Im just saying a American will negatively effect every country. Just like the 2009 recession effected other countries.



Or they just buy our farms and land, like they've already started to do. China already bought Smithfield from us, the largest pork producer in the world.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Or they just buy our farms and land, like they've already started to do. China already bought Smithfield from us, the largest pork producer in the world.


 Thats actually really interesting, pork holds huge cultural importance in China. 

Its people judge how well their government is doing by the availability of pork.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Its people judge how well their government is doing by the availability of pork.



You know things are going well when you see the McRib back on the menu.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 29, 2021)

10% pork, 90% other?



Iron1 said:


> You know things are going well when you see the McRib back on the menu.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> You know things are going well when you see the McRib back on the menu.



Do you mind if I start making inspirational posters out of some of your posts bro?


----------



## The Tater (Jan 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yes, we're running up the credit card spending money we don't have. How long will they keep increasing our credit limit? The bill always comes due.
> 
> There's no way we can pay it all back, so what they'll do is just print more money. Problem is the massive inflation that will result. Prices of goods skyrocket, our savings become almost worthless. But the bills get paid. The inflation tax.



This has been going on since we went away from the gold standard. None of this is new. Every nation is living on credit of some sort. I’m not arguing against your comments btw. It’s not a good thing, but it is not going to change any time soon.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 30, 2021)

sooo what do u guys think about silver being the next squeese???


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2021)

j2048b said:


> sooo what do u guys think about silver being the next squeese???



I heard about it, but I'm staying on the sidelines.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 30, 2021)

j2048b said:


> sooo what do u guys think about silver being the next squeese???



Like SLV? 

Hadn't heard about this yet, but I hold a lot of SLV, this could be good for me if that's what you mean?


----------



## j2048b (Jan 31, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Like SLV?
> 
> Hadn't heard about this yet, but I hold a lot of SLV, this could be good for me if that's what you mean?




yeah those on twitter are seeing slv as the next squeeze perhaps around $50....

unusual_whales on twitter 

https://twitter.com/unusual_whales/status/1355606541609562114


----------



## j2048b (Jan 31, 2021)

so being new how do u do a stop buy, stop sell, limit order to sell, market order (market price?) and limit order?

and all that stuff? im just learning, 

who gives the run down on all this for the laymon?


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2021)

j2048b said:


> so being new how do u do a stop buy, stop sell, limit order to sell, market order (market price?) and limit order?
> 
> and all that stuff? im just learning,
> 
> who gives the run down on all this for the laymon?



Investopedia usually gives pretty good breakdowns... https://www.investopedia.com/investing/basics-trading-stock-know-your-orders/


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 31, 2021)

j2048b said:


> so being new how do u do a stop buy, stop sell, limit order to sell, market order (market price?) and limit order?
> 
> and all that stuff? im just learning,
> 
> who gives the run down on all this for the laymon?



It depends on the trading platform, but they usually have instructions in the help section, or there might be a youtube on it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 31, 2021)

Gamestop guy starts at 2:15


----------



## Joliver (Feb 1, 2021)

About the gamestop short squeeze phenomenon....the way it's being explained, the hedge fund got caught with their pants down to the tune of a 260% short. They got hammered mercilessly. 

They cry and beg for government intervention, which some say they got. They definitely got halts in OTC retail buys. All the brokerages limited and stopped the trades. 

Unnoticed by most....while the dirty masses were prevented from trading, the short was down to 120% or so on a mid $300 close. Market open, short were back up to 260%. The Asshole on MSNBC said that the hedgies should be allowed to "re-calibrate their position" going into Friday. 

So....instead of getting beaten like a rented mule once, they refused to lose and demanded the public be locked out, doubled up their shorts in some perverted ass reverse dollar cost average scam to cash in on a $400 ride back to the bottom. Like getting a guy in a full nelson while your buddy shoe shines him with body shots. 

If you look at the broader market selloff, you can make the argument that the estimated January $95b short squeeze phenomenon is proof that while a FEW outlier hedge funds may have hopped the market action on the GME squeeze, the boys club was, on the whole, betting on driving this company to zero and slashing and burning it.

So...if you have a few bucks to spare, and you hate the government, elite class, thought leaders, and people who generally believe that you're cheating if you're winning, save your lunch money and buy a share of GME and watch them cry. 

I've contacted investor relations at game stop and am getting a physical share sent to me to frame in my single wide. 

Read the short report...that citron won't publish anymore to keep the peasants in the dark for future situations like this, and if it's short over the float SOMEBODY has to buy those shares at market. If they dont, the market breaks. This is the job of the market maker. THEY MUST PROVIDE MARKET LIQUIDITY.  Make them pay or at least make them say it's rigged.

Don't put your life savings in like an asshole. Drop your week's cigarette, dip, lunch or hooker money in a movement and watch them scream. Watching cooperman literally cry on CNBC was ****ing amazing. "...sitting at home with their government checks....attacking rich people. This 'fair share' thing is bullshit." 

If been an entrepreneur all my adult life. I've sold several of them. I've NEVER seen a real brick and mortar business get the valuations that the market does...on the high or low side. It's all made up bullshit. It's worth what someone will pay for it. May as well make gamestop worth as much as Apple.


----------



## CJ (Feb 1, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Like SLV?
> 
> Hadn't heard about this yet, but I hold a lot of SLV, this could be good for me if that's what you mean?



Well silver is up over 10% in the early morning hours, let's see how you do!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## The Tater (Feb 1, 2021)

GME is still very short. I’m curious to see what happens this week. I believe it will jump back up to $500. I may throw my hat in the ring this morning. I think the slv play is a distraction but who knows. Either way, it will be an interesting week on the street. AMC has room to grow as well imo


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 1, 2021)

Robinhood is the app you hear thrown around a lot with GME. If you're not familiar t's a very lightweight trading platform and app that allows for 0 commission trades equities to options and crypto and is one of the most popular apps for retail investors. They've been at the front of all this controversy because they were the worst offenders when it came to halting trading on GME and continuing to limit it severely. They offer their services for 0 commission and are still valued at over $10 billion. They can do this by routing more than 50% of their (your) traffic through Citadel Securities, a Market Maker, who pays Robinhood for their data streams and that data is very lucrative. The rest of their data also goes to other market makers but Citadel is the largest and is important here.

Melvin Capital Management along with Citron are the two hedge funds that got stuck holding the bag on this one as they were the ones that took the biggest short positions. About 7 days ago after Melvin lost about 30% of their entire hedge fund to the movement with GME, Citadel Securities put nearly $3 billion into them giving Citadel a huge vested interest in Melvins success. 3 days after that, trading on GME, AMC and some other targeted "meme stocks" halted on Robinhood (among others) which caused GME to lose 70% of it's price in one trading day. Interesting "coincidence" given the relationship between Robinhood, Citadel Securities and Melvin Capital Management. The accusation here is that Citadel used the data flow that they're paying Robinhood for in order to position themselves (through Melvin) to make a fortune, then coerced Robinhood to halt trading in order to induce a panic sell off while Melvin repositioned their GME holdings at better prices thus making Melvin and Citadel a ton of cash. 

The wealthy sit there and tell the world to pull itself up by their bootstraps, work hard "like they do" and make solid investments and that we too can someday be wealthy like them. Yet the opportunity arises where the average person can actually succeed at their game and now suddenly it's a problem. I can't get enough of whiny billionaires trying to play the victims. It's chicken soup for the soul. God speed GME holders, diamond hands to the moon.


----------



## CJ (Feb 1, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> Robinhood is the app you hear thrown around a lot with GME. If you're not familiar t's a very lightweight trading platform and app that allows for 0 commission trades equities to options and crypto and is one of the most popular apps for retail investors. They've been at the front of all this controversy because they were the worst offenders when it came to halting trading on GME and continuing to limit it severely. They offer their services for 0 commission and are still valued at over $10 billion. They can do this by routing more than 50% of their (your) traffic through Citadel Securities, a Market Maker, who pays Robinhood for their data streams and that data is very lucrative. The rest of their data also goes to other market makers but Citadel is the largest and is important here.
> 
> Melvin Capital Management along with Citron are the two hedge funds that got stuck holding the bag on this one as they were the ones that took the biggest short positions. About 7 days ago after Melvin lost about 30% of their entire hedge fund to the movement with GME, Citadel Securities put nearly $3 billion into them giving Citadel a huge vested interest in Melvins success. 3 days after that, trading on GME, AMC and some other targeted "meme stocks" halted on Robinhood (among others) which caused GME to lose 70% of it's price in one trading day. Interesting "coincidence" given the relationship between Robinhood, Citadel Securities and Melvin Capital Management. The accusation here is that Citadel used the data flow that they're paying Robinhood for in order to position themselves (through Melvin) to make a fortune, then coerced Robinhood to halt trading in order to induce a panic sell off while Melvin repositioned their GME holdings at better prices thus making Melvin and Citadel a ton of cash.
> 
> The wealthy sit there and tell the world to pull itself up by their bootstraps, work hard "like they do" and make solid investments and that we too can someday be wealthy like them. Yet the opportunity arises where the average person can actually succeed at their game and now suddenly it's a problem. I can't get enough of whiny billionaires trying to play the victims. It's chicken soup for the soul. God speed GME holders, diamond hands to the moon.



I'm concerned a little bit though about the ripple effect this could have on retail traders. The big boys don't like losing money, and they might strong arm their friends on Capitol Hill to pass some regulation to prevent this going forward, or at least make it more difficult. 

Will this be the end of free trades? A new tax on trades?

At a very minimum, they'll use all this data harvesting of the retail guys to rig the game to their advantage even more so.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm concerned a little bit though about the ripple effect this could have on retail traders. The big boys don't like losing money, and they might strong arm their friends on Capitol Hill to pass some regulation to prevent this going forward, or at least make it more difficult.
> 
> Will this be the end of free trades? A new tax on trades?
> 
> At a very minimum, they'll use all this data harvesting of the retail guys to rig the game to their advantage even more so.



The most immediate ripple effect is we're going to see market makers and hedge funds publishing less data. Citron, one of the two big hedge funds in all this, has already said that they're going to stop publishing their short reports which they've been doing for the last 20 years. Those reports are a big part of how their exploitable risk factor got exposed. They didn't say they'd stop taking short positions, just that they'd stop publishing their reports for public review.

Data is knowledge and knowledge is power. There is already a ton of data restrictions placed on your average retail traders like not having access to level 2 trading data unless you're essentially a day trader. The shenanigans over the last two weeks will lead to an even larger blackout of market data.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 1, 2021)

There are a lot of posts this morning on WSB about the SLV squeeze rumors being bullshit.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 1, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> There are a lot of posts this morning on WSB about the SLV squeeze rumors being bullshit.



Citadel owns $820 million in silver calls. Reddit's search for the next gme before gme was finished is financing the lifeline to escape gme.  

You cannot corner silver. Silver cannot be squeezed.

At this point I believe the talking heads are just saying "reddit to silver" to drive the market. Make everyone think they are getting in on the next GME. THERE IS NO NEXT GME.  It's a one time glitch in the matrix.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 1, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> There are a lot of posts this morning on WSB about the SLV squeeze rumors being bullshit.



Of course it's bullshit. Just take a look at some of the biggest players in $SLV holdings: https://whalewisdom.com/stock/slv

Scroll to page 7 and you'll see our friends Citadel again with a combined 1.4 billion of $SLV holdings. They are the 2nd and 5th largest owners of $SLV options in terms of market value ($$) in the entire market as of this moment. They've also doubled their holdings from 0.2% of their portfolio to 0.4%. They're a hedge fund so notice they have both Call and Put options. Their Call options are a higher percentage than their Call options at the moment and for good reason. They're trying to manipulate the market, expecting people to buy into their pump and dump before they close out their long position and ride continued profits with their Puts as everyone else loses their shirt.

Citadel Advisors is the sister company to Citadel Securities. You know, the one who's paying Robinhood for their (your) data.

This sort of manipulation has been going on for eternity but it's easier to catch now with the information we have available.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 1, 2021)

GME is taking a hit today. I don't think they have enough horsepower to keep it afloat much longer before it tanks hard.


----------



## CJ (Feb 1, 2021)

You suns'a'bitches gave me FOMO.

Bought a little AMC at the open when it started climbing. It quickly reversed, I bailed, took a small loss.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 1, 2021)

mugzy said:


> GME is taking a hit today. I don't think they have enough horsepower to keep it afloat much longer before it tanks hard.



Just the institutional buyers working out their days to cover on short interest, on these low volume last trading days..doesn't make mathematical sense.   Short interest from 112-39% (of float) --by percentage--doesnt allow for that price drop. 

The short guys have to BUY to cover. Today was a supposed sell off, but the short interest showed a massive reduction. How in the hell does one cover that kind of short interest on 35 million shares (today's volume) with a price drop? 

Feels like a hedge fund saving deus ex machina market mechanism meets  a "**** the poors--they know what we tell 'em" kind of thing. 

This is why I've always stayed away from the market and started businesses. I can beat the absolute dog shit out of my accountant when the papers don't match the dollars.


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Just the institutional buyers working out their days to cover on short interest, on these low volume last trading days..doesn't make mathematical sense.   Short interest from 112-39% (of float) --by percentage--doesnt allow for that price drop.
> 
> The short guys have to BUY to cover. Today was a supposed sell off, but the short interest showed a massive reduction. How in the hell does one cover that kind of short interest on 35 million shares (today's volume) with a price drop?
> 
> ...




There’s nobody like our Jol.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 1, 2021)

Down 12.5% after market.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 2, 2021)

That Feb 12th $210 call @ 81.95. Breakeven at 292....ish.  

We'll see who is more stupidest....me??? Or everybody who is on tv who graduated from harvard and yale and does this for a living and has the actual numbers and data required to make this informed decision based on calculated risk vs. potential reward.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 2, 2021)

So 600k failure to deliver notifications went out. Stock isn't being delivered on the short sales that covered 260% of the float. 

Fidelity and vanguard are the only two firms that never ceased selling gme.  Both are the largest institutional holders of GME. Market makers. Since 30% of the stock is individual insider held, the brokers (with black rock) were the lenders of the stock that was shorted. 

The volume vs price doesn't make any sense. How'd any institutional investor get out? 30% of the shares are by insiders that can't sell without a filing...or loan for short sale. 122% of the stock is own by institutions. 168% of the float is owned by institutions. 

Fidelity and vanguard are making market in gme to cover for the FTDs. Stock check kiting. After 21 days, the SEC will investigate, but if they can dilute the stock to nothing, they'll kick the FTD down the road another 21 days or they'll shake out enough shares to cover the shorts. Like getting cash in the bank before the kited checks make it home....or writing another check.

Anyway....I say all of that to say this: no amount of math will make this make sense. They are obeying no rules or laws. That's why the big push to sell and move on. Why they are saying this is the Nazi movement in the stock market....etc.  

I'm going to ride my shares into the dirt...because **** them. 

DO NOT PUT YOUR MONEY INTO THIS UNLESS YOU ARE PISSING IT AWAY ON PRINCIPLE. 

Last I'm going to say about this. Most of this is speculation based on having a monkey's brain and I'm tired of stressing it on non-DBol related questions. 

Broke my heart to type this one.  But I've built my reputation on bigfoot conspiracy theories...what kind of steroid abuser would I be if I didn't have a stock market tin foil hat....


----------



## Beserker (Feb 2, 2021)

All masks are off.  You know a system is beyond salvation when cheating is written into the rules whither it be politically or financially.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 2, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> 10% pork, 90% other?



You lost me on the pork (any %).


----------



## The Tater (Feb 2, 2021)

All I can say is buy on the dips and cost average or cut your loss now. We will find out in the next few days the percentage of shorts still in. I honestly feel like the volume doesn’t reflect enough transactions. In other words, I think there are still a lot of outstanding shorts still in GME. AMC is a different story. We shall see what today holds. I do not own any of these, just following along.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 2, 2021)

The institutional investors are "laddering down" to try to induce a panic sell off and to trip peoples stop limits (CJ, this is what I was talking about yesterday).

Its like having something worth $10,000 and trying to sell it. Some shady **** and their friend get together and create some fake transactions between themselves leaving a paper trail of several sales between each other at $5000. The market valuation of your $10,000 item is now $5000 despite no decrease in intrinsic value. There are no sale records to support your valuation of $10,000 but there sure seems to be a lot of paperwork supporting that $5000 is the market value. When the liquidity is virtually dried up and everyone is holding, those small volume moves can have a big impact. That's how you get the price to nose dive without strong volume selloffs. 

The game is rigged.


----------



## Restart (Feb 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You’re better off buying agricultural property.


Well, it's a good thing that those with our best interests in mind are looking forward to a bright future with us with them. (slaps head, 2nd post, going to bed, 3rd shift) ugh


----------



## Restart (Feb 2, 2021)

I have a lot of catch up reading to do. Like everything it appears I'm catching up but miles above many...


----------



## CJ (Feb 2, 2021)

Restart said:


> I have a lot of catch up reading to do. Like everything it appears I'm catching up but miles above many...



Well excuse us Mr Smarty Pants!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## Restart (Feb 2, 2021)

In some ways, sadly. Ok, I had my two beers and have another shift to work. G'day.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 5, 2021)

Things may be coming to end on WSB
View attachment 11382



But they're still trying to hold on
View attachment 11383



Idk.....$53 a share now for the chance that it'll hit $483 again


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 5, 2021)

The biggest thing I see missing from the majority of GME holders on r/wsb is an EXIT STRATEGY. That chart for VW just highlights how important it is to have one. If you miss getting out during that huge spike that exists only for a moment, you're going to be stuck holding the bag.

What's the end-game strategy for your average r/wsb user? Do they even have one? The only thing being repeated on that sub over and over is "buy more" "buy and hold" and that's frankly dangerous when there's so many green gamblers. I have a sneaking suspicion we're still going to see a lot of people lose their shirts even if the price spikes back to near $500 levels. The hedge funds are not going to send a representative out to grovel at the feet of the WSB gamblers while offering to buy their shares at any price. 

Everyone wants to buy at the lowest and sell at the highest but profit is profit.

WSB is swirling the drain. There used to be a core group who would actually try to do their research and make money while presenting it in profoundly entertaining ways. That sub has grown 4x as large within the last month and almost 8 million new subscribers are in the ranks. There are far too many monkeys shouting their uneducated opinions. Once WSB hit the major news, it was all over. The institutional guys are pumping the sub full of bots and bad information to sway things in their favor. It will continue to live on in name but WSB is dead.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 5, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> The biggest thing I see missing from the majority of GME holders on r/wsb is an EXIT STRATEGY. That chart for VW just highlights how important it is to have one. If you miss getting out during that huge spike that exists only for a moment, you're going to be stuck holding the bag.
> 
> What's the end-game strategy for your average r/wsb user? Do they even have one? The only thing being repeated on that sub over and over is "buy more" "buy and hold" and that's frankly dangerous when there's so many green gamblers. I have a sneaking suspicion we're still going to see a lot of people lose their shirts even if the price spikes back to near $500 levels. The hedge funds are not going to send a representative out to grovel at the feet of the WSB gamblers while offering to buy their shares at any price.
> 
> ...



You're probably not wrong at all


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 6, 2021)

Didn’t read all through a lot of posts in here but I’ll give my take as a “professional” day trader. **** GME and if you have it, sell and take your money. The idea that it was going to $1000 or “to the moon” was a good thought but it’s over now. The company as a whole is not worth the price of the shares when they were up that high.  The SEC was looking at putting a T12 halt on it for the “pump” by Reddit and WSB.  Glad they didn’t because everybody that was long would have been ****ed and there’s be a lot of broke aspiring traders out there. 

Now, I love the fact that they stuck it to the big institutions. I especially like that they ****ed Citron. Dude has been garbage for a few years now. He use to be able to move a stock when he came out with a short report but now it usually goes nowhere or actually against him. 

But this also wrecked a lot of people. All that “FOMO” of people jumping in GME when it was already up around 300 and then having the rug pulled out from Beneath them.  Anybody that was in early and made the big bucks from the initial ride should have been out or at least 90% out a long time ago.  That ****ing greed though! That sets in and makes people crazy.  

The original guy that started it all is a ****ing moron too.  Dude was up around $40M and didn’t bother to cover ANY. He finally covered his options calls after it sank back down and last I checked this week it was just under $13.6M.  That’s still good money but compared to $40M I bet he feels like a real idiot.  

So if you’re in, and you’re up. Take the money and run. Even if it’s not up as much as it was, green is green. This will be back down to $25 by April.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 8, 2021)

How do you guys feel about stocks that are geared toward robotics and future innovations 

I was looking at this company
https://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&client=ms-android-sprint-us-revc&source=android-browser&q=sq4d+stock

They built the largest fully 3d printed house in the US
I believe the total cost in materials was 6k and is selling for 300k

I've been interested in autonomous construction/equipment/vehicles and was wondering on others opinion as a solid stock to hold

I mean this 3D printing thing seems like it's gonna take over in the near the future.

They've already made a working 3d bioprinted heart with hopes of targeting the shortage on organ donations 

Once big pharma gets involved with something like that it's goin to the fukN moon


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> How do you guys feel about stocks that are geared toward robotics and future innovations
> 
> I was looking at this company
> https://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&client=ms-android-sprint-us-revc&source=android-browser&q=sq4d+stock
> ...



I'm invested in Robotics/AI/Autonomous companies, I also feel they're great long term investments. I don't get into specific companies though. 

Many are overseas, especially in Japan, and I honestly don't know what to look for in this sector. So I go with ETFs, let someone else do the stock picking for me, they'll be better than I will.

The 2 ETFs I own are symbols ROBO and BOTZ, but there are others also.


----------



## Jin (Feb 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm invested in Robotics/AI/Autonomous companies, I also feel they're great long term investments. I don't get into specific companies though.
> 
> Many are overseas, especially in Japan, and I honestly don't know what to look for in this sector. So I go with ETFs, let someone else do the stock picking for me, they'll be better than I will.
> 
> The 2 ETFs I own are symbols ROBO and BOTZ, but there are others also.



You’d better invest in robots because they’re coming for your job.


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> You’d better invest in robots because they’re coming for your job.



Absolutely, it's inevitable. Amazon and UPS are already running autonomous vehicles. It amazes me the denial some are in though.


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2021)

Jin said:


> You’d better invest in robots because they’re coming for your job.



Absolutely, it's inevitable. Amazon and UPS are already running autonomous vehicles. It amazes me the denial some are in though.

And with minimum wage going up, it's going to be much cheaper to just have machines/computers do the tasks. So many jobs are going to disappear.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Absolutely, it's inevitable. Amazon and UPS are already running autonomous vehicles. It amazes me the denial some are in though.
> 
> And with minimum wage going up, it's going to be much cheaper to just have machines/computers do the tasks. So many jobs are going to disappear.



I always think of that 80’s movie, who made who. Best fn soundtrack ever but I digress. Innovation is definitely inevitable when the cost of labor is going up.


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2021)

The Tater said:


> I always think of that 80’s movie, who made who. Best fn soundtrack ever but I digress. Innovation is definitely inevitable when the cost of labor is going up.



Yup. If there's a national minimum wage of $15, so many jobs go bye bye. Take a cashier and bagger at the grocery store. Combined making $30/hr, 2 pairs working 8 hour shifts each. That's about $175,000 a year, and that's not including benefits, training, social security contributions, sick days, worker's comp insurance, etc...

Not sure what the self checkout machines cost, but I bet they pay for themselves rather quickly. 

Look for the same at fast food places. You'll be punching your own order in soon. At least it'll probably be correct!  :32 (18):


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yup. *If there's a national minimum wage of $15, so many jobs go bye bye.* Take a cashier and bagger at the grocery store. Combined making $30/hr, 2 pairs working 8 hour shifts each. That's about $175,000 a year, and that's not including benefits, training, social security contributions, sick days, worker's comp insurance, etc...
> 
> Not sure what the self checkout machines cost, but I bet they pay for themselves rather quickly.
> 
> Look for the same at fast food places. You'll be punching your own order in soon. At least it'll probably be correct!  :32 (18):



Anywhere a capitalist can seize the opportunity to cut cost and put more cash in their pocket, they'll do it. They'll manipulate the people into believing that moves to further impoverish an average worker are good ideas. Look at the scare tactics at play (*bold*) in regards to a minimum wage increase "Paying people a living wage is going to ruin our business model! Unless you want to pay double for your McRib, we HAVE TO take jobs away or pay below a livable wage!". The masses will nod their head and agree with the CEOs and that'll be that. People with an annual salary of $15 million dollars are very successful in convincing people making $20 an hour that the reason they can't have more is the people making $8 an hour. 

I live in a place that has a $15 minimum for flipping burgers and it has had an intangible impact on the cost of the goods sold there. What it has done is allow for people working entry level jobs to be able to spend money on more than just the essentials. They can support smaller local businesses instead of having to shop at the cheapest places possible. More spending in a wider breadth of industry is good for the economy as a whole.

I like the parallel between situations like this and a bucket of crabs. Any time crabs are in a bucket without a lid, some will try to seek a better life and escape. Instead of helping that crab to freedom, the other crabs will pull them back into the bucket, dooming them all to never achieving anything. To circle back to my main argument, it's not the folks seeking a livable wage of $15 an hour that are the reason jobs are going away. Those jobs are being automated by the folks at the top looking to increase their salary from $15 million to $20 million by reducing worker pay to zero.


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2021)

But the $15 hour will speed up the automation/cost cutting. And sure, some will do better and have more to spend, but others will have no job, with no money to spend.

If you don't have $15/hr worth of skills to bring to the table, or the job itself doesn't warrant $15/hr, then you're shit out of luck. 

Remember when restaurants had busboys? Crappy job, yes, but it got you onto the bottom rung of the ladder. You learn the kitchen from the cooks, you learn some skills, you move up. That job is pretty much non existant now because of the hikes in minimum wage. Now the waitresses do the bussing, and they didn't get a commensurate pay increase for doing more work. 

There are different angles to look at this from. I think the minimum wage hike will hurt the very people it intends to help.


----------



## DF (Feb 8, 2021)

As a small business owner that gets reimbursed from the insurance industry.  It is not possible for me to pass along any increase in overhead to the consumer.  If I'm paying unskilled labor $15/hour what do I pay for skilled labor?  I'm in a pretty unique situation here.  The insurance industry has giving me a pretty good hard fukn.  Increased copays & deductibles and the forever increasing documentation requirements to justify care..... Yup, I'm pretty screwed.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But the $15 hour will speed up the automation/cost cutting. And sure, some will do better and have more to spend, but others will have no job, with no money to spend.
> 
> If you don't have $15/hr worth of skills to bring to the table, or the job itself doesn't warrant $15/hr, then you're shit out of luck.
> 
> ...



Not every job is going to be relevant forever, automation is going to replace a lot of hands-on labor in the near future and nothing is going to stop that. Jobs will change and shift from doing the labor ourselves to maintaining the robots that do it for us. One thing is clear though, there will be less people working in the future than there are now since one person can maintain a small army of robots doing the work of 20 people. Robots have an incredible potential to increase profit but have one major pitfall for anyone not considered a shareholder; robots don't spend money. Without spending there can be no healthy economy. If we do not increase the compensation of those workers still in the work force to make up for the spending habits of those we lose due to natural evolution and growth, the economy stops. Trickle down economics do not work and we cannot rely on the wealthy spending enough money over a wide enough range of business sectors to keep the economy going. Your average worker does not hoard cash and assets the way the wealthy do, they spend their money in businesses that support other businesses. Supporting that healthy economy through spending is a good thing but that can only be done if people have money to spend above and beyond what's required for basic existence.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 8, 2021)

DF said:


> As a small business owner that gets reimbursed from the insurance industry.  It is not possible for me to pass along any increase in overhead to the consumer.  If I'm paying unskilled labor $15/hour what do I pay for skilled labor?  I'm in a pretty unique situation here.  The insurance industry has giving me a pretty good hard fukn.  Increased copays & deductibles and the forever increasing documentation requirements to justify care..... Yup, I'm pretty screwed.



That's a whole n'other can of worms. You're dealing with the mob.


----------



## DF (Feb 8, 2021)

I'd recently had to go through the hiring process to replace someone that moved on after 12 years.  I can tell you the quality of the entry level worker is horrible.  I literally went through over 100 resumes.  Just trying to get someone in for an interview was near impossible.  Out of the over 100.  I was able to meet with 4.  I hired one & she lasted 5 days.  I'm sorry but the quailty of worker is just SHIT!


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 8, 2021)

DF said:


> I'd recently had to go through the hiring process to replace someone that moved on after 12 years.  I can tell you the quality of the entry level worker is horrible.  I literally went through over 100 resumes.  Just trying to get someone in for an interview was near impossible.  Out of the over 100.  I was able to meet with 4.  I hired one & she lasted 5 days.  I'm sorry but the quailty of worker is just SHIT!



We have this HR system at work that sends out a company wide email when a new hire gets brought on board. In addition to a little bio about themselves there's a picture, just kind of a nice way to put a face to a name sort of thing. 

We had one guy get hired on and the picture that went around to the company was him still in bed with his shirt off. He chose that picture to represent himself as a first impression.
Still not the worst worker we've had which is pretty ironic.

Oh, one beaut that comes to mind was we had a guy go out on medical leave for a while so we needed to hire on a helper for maintenance. Just someone to be that extra set of hands around the shop. He shows up on day one, goes through safety orientation before being given a task; hang a couple small pictures in the office area. Hammer and nails in hand, he's off.

An hour later, he throws his stuff on the managers desk and says "this job isn't for me". Bro had the cakiest of cake-walk jobs and couldn't be bothered to even give a half-assed attempt an hour into his first day but wait, it gets better. HR calls him later that day and he agrees to come back to work for us if it's in a different position. They discuss the openings and both agree that he'd be starting in the color kitchen the very next day. Morning of day 2 rolls around but this guy doesn't. Walked out an hour into the first day, pulled a no-call, no-show the second.

This wasn't some kid either, this was a guy in his 40's with a wife and kid to feed and mortgage to pay for... 

We're up to $17 starting wage but still can't get anyone to want to stay.


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> Not every job is going to be relevant forever, automation is going to replace a lot of hands-on labor in the near future and nothing is going to stop that. Jobs will change and shift from doing the labor ourselves to maintaining the robots that do it for us. One thing is clear though, there will be less people working in the future than there are now since one person can maintain a small army of robots doing the work of 20 people. Robots have an incredible potential to increase profit but have one major pitfall for anyone not considered a shareholder; robots don't spend money. Without spending there can be no healthy economy. If we do not increase the compensation of those workers still in the work force to make up for the spending habits of those we lose due to natural evolution and growth, the economy stops. Trickle down economics do not work and we cannot rely on the wealthy spending enough money over a wide enough range of business sectors to keep the economy going. Your average worker does not hoard cash and assets the way the wealthy do, they spend their money in businesses that support other businesses. Supporting that healthy economy through spending is a good thing but that can only be done if people have money to spend above and beyond what's required for basic existence.



Great point. 

Andrew Yang's "Robot Tax" isn't such a crazy idea.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm definitely not the best analyst and call me crazy when I say this but GME doesn't look like it's going to the moon.


----------



## DF (Feb 10, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> I'm definitely not the best analyst and call me crazy when I say this but GME doesn't look like it's going to the moon.



Considering it was under $4 not long ago.  I'd have to agree.  Lol

Years ago I used to trade quite a bit.  I can recall when Apple stock was shit.  I think $10-$11 a share and I still would touch it then...LOL oops
This was just when the iPod was a new thing...... I dont trade anymore! :32 (8):


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Absolutely, it's inevitable. Amazon and UPS are already running autonomous vehicles. It amazes me the denial some are in though.



And then there are those laying the backbone and framework for all this innovation.


----------

